# 5/24 hoover crappies



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

met fish4fun at the ramp about 9:30 this morning for a little crappie chasing.we headed to my two favorite spots only to find the carp had invaded,and crappies had booked out of dodge 
after spending some time trying to find biting fish,we headed to another favorite spot in the middle pool.pulled up on a big willow in the shallows and never moved for over 2 hours 
fishing was almost non-stop.mostly sub-9 inch,but quite a few over that,with biggest at 11 inches.numbers made up for lack of size though.e were too busy to count,but we easily boated 50 fish from about a 10 foot circle,with lots of fish coming loose before they made it to the boat.
all fish were caught on roadrunners.either chart. head with chart./black tail or blue/white tail(crappie thunder,tube).
the fish were on the outside of cover,and the bite was mostly very very subtle.they either hit on the drop,or stop,or barely moving.couldn't even feel the bite most times.just sudden dead weight or slack.crappies nibbles added a little enticement for them to hold on long eneough to set the hook.
just a fun day on the water,and i think fish4fun(a bobber crappie fisher) is now a real roadrunner fan 
thanks for a fun day,jerry


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are killing me here!! I have been way too busy to get out on the water and it sounds like I am missing some real fun. Maybe I will find a little time this weekend to get out.(fingers crossed)

Yeah, I have been using the roadrunners very heavily this spring. They are definitely a great jig.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Good work as usual rick and way to get another guy hooked on those road runners. My dad was using one last night while we were using regular jigs and they were attacking it hard at times but as you mentioned alot were just sucking it in lightly and were there. Had some fun on Indian tonight with Matt i was able to jump on his boat and we fished some areas with little success then went to main lake inbetween Antonio's and lakeview and let wind drift us acrossed lake and the eyes were very busy caught a nice batch of them and more boats started fishing same area till it looked like small pack of erie boats guys trolling in and out of drifters but fish were active till close to sunset then shut right off. Man if it was not Memorial weekend i would have boat there going after them. Saw some 3-4 pounders caught!! Great night out!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice job with the eyes,troy.with the shallow crappie bite soon coming to an end,it's about time to start picking off those hoover eyes.got bored tuesday after a slow crappie day with toad,and decided to troll the roadrunners w/minnies for few passes.boated one short fish and lost another at the boat.time to break out the harnesses.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Rick thanks for the great day out and man it was fun. Yes i have always fished for crappie with a bobber and now today rick showed me how its done with the roadrunners. SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET. was a blast. BRian man you need to take a day off and fish them boys would have a blast with the crappie now.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish looks smaller than what it was it was a nice slab around 11 inch or so. Told Rick i would take the pick for the poor guys like Brian that cant get out. Look what your missing man.


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

Fish4Fun,
Are you guys simply jigging the roadrunners, or running them slowly through an area?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

steady,sometimes stop/go retrieve.when you think you're retrieving too slow.........go slower.fish would hit many times,on the fall when it hit the water.sometimes when we just stopped the retreive.roadrunners are most effective when worked slowly.but yesterday the fish were very tight lipped for the most part,so we had to slow down more than usual.when they're not in a negative or neutral mood like that,they will smack the bait and usually engulf it.you know when you get bit then.but you have to develope a feel for the hit when they act as they did yesterday,when almost all fish were lip hooked.we lost lots of fish due to them barely getting hooked.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry, Don't worry too much about us. Even though we may not get out this weekend we have managed to get out a few times and have put close to a 200 in the boat thus far. We have managed to find a lot of 10-13" fish with just a few above that up to 13.75" being the biggest. I don't know how excited I am about going out this weekend and fighting for a spot at the ramp.

Rick, I do need to get down to Hoover with you though. I have never been there and have just heard so much great about it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

any time,brian.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

errrrr roadrunners~

i would rather use wiley coyote :S


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.no wonder you can't catch crappies 

this is all you need to slay those slabs


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Meeeh! looks like a girraffe with a nose ring wearing a hula skirt!!
   



misfit said:


> LOL.no wonder you can't catch crappies
> 
> this is all you need to slay those slabs


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

MisFit,

Looking at ordering some of those RoadRunners, what size do you usually order? 1/32 1/16 1/8 1/4

Thanks


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

rutty,i don't think they make them smaller than 1/16 ounce.at least 've never found any.i use 1/16 ounce for casting shallow(10 feet and less)
1/8 ounce for deeper water and trolling.1'4 ounce can be used for that also.i don't use maribou very often,but prefer crappie thunders,tubes,twitertails,bubble bellies.maribou can be great at times and probably would have worked well under yesterday's conditions due to the subtle action.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

misfit said:


> rutty,i don't think they make them smaller than 1/16 ounce.at least 've never found any.i use 1/16 ounce for casting shallow(10 feet and less)
> 1/8 ounce for deeper water and trolling.1'4 ounce can be used for that also.i don't use maribou very often,but prefer crappie thunders,tubes,twitertails,bubble bellies.maribou can be great at times and probably would have worked well under yesterday's conditions due to the subtle action.



I was just going to order them from basspro shop. Are these the ones? if so, they do have them in 1/32
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...er=7387&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that be them.glad you posted that.i never noticed those 1/32 ounce ones before.i'll need to get some.they would work for times like yesterday,having a slower fall and staying in the zone longer.i also like the ones with gold willow leaf blades which also aren't found too many places.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_51607?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P0_1

not a bad deal....if your a roadrunner man


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mitch,i bought a couple of those awhile back.good deal.the heads had the gold willow leaf,but i think there were only 6 
i'm lovin' those crappie thunder skirts
need to find some blue/white though.i might have to comandeer the wife's mastercard and hit bps up again


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

misfit said:


> mitch,i bought a couple of those awhile back.good deal.the heads had the gold willow leaf,but i think there were only 6
> i'm lovin' those crappie thunder skirts
> need to find some blue/white though.i might have to comandeer the wife's mastercard and hit bps up again


Cabelas sells the blue/white ones I know.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=thunder&noImage=0


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i know rutty,but i rarely order off the net and hate small orders because of the shiping costs.not many places locally with a decent selection though
btw,roadrunners are also a great white bass bait


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I am heading up to either cabelas or bass pro tonight. Cabelas is only 30 minutes away for me. Hopefully they will have the road runners in stock. I have never used them before and with all the reports about using them I am looking forward to giving them a try.


----------



## CRESTLINER (May 21, 2006)

I bought the same thing a few weeks ago, they work grest. Last night pulled a 12 1/2 crappie out of Hoover useing one of the white ones.....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hey crestliner 
whats been happening?
hear the muskie are waking up a bit in the D1 area
Bet they wished they stayed deep after this weekend


----------



## CRESTLINER (May 21, 2006)

hey NewbreedFishing, things are OK,...I might be slow but what is the D1 area?


----------



## derschizo (May 26, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm sort of new to the board, it's the first time i posted. It's great hearing you guys all have fun at this places. I'm hearing all sort of good things about roadrunners and jigs... but I never used it before I always been a person fishing with a bobber. 

I was wondering if there is anyone that can help me out on learning how to use these. Or how do prepare a fishing pole with a roadrunner. Do you just tie it on the string and cast and retrive? Any insight would appreciate it. Thanks... I hope to hear from you all... and happy fishin'


----------



## gman (Apr 4, 2006)

misfit said:


> steady,sometimes stop/go retrieve.when you think you're retrieving too slow.........go slower.fish would hit many times,on the fall when it hit the water.sometimes when we just stopped the retreive.roadrunners are most effective when worked slowly.but yesterday the fish were very tight lipped for the most part,so we had to slow down more than usual.when they're not in a negative or neutral mood like that,they will smack the bait and usually engulf it.you know when you get bit then.but you have to develope a feel for the hit when they act as they did yesterday,when almost all fish were lip hooked.we lost lots of fish due to them barely getting hooked.


I've been hearing so much about these roadrunners. Can they be fished from shore? If so, does anyone have any tips or pointers. I've tried them a few times with no luck at all and went back to the ol' faithful bobber and minnie.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

derschizo said:


> Hey guys, i'm sort of new to the board, it's the first time i posted. It's great hearing you guys all have fun at this places. I'm hearing all sort of good things about roadrunners and jigs... but I never used it before I always been a person fishing with a bobber.
> 
> I was wondering if there is anyone that can help me out on learning how to use these. Or how do prepare a fishing pole with a roadrunner. Do you just tie it on the string and cast and retrive? Any insight would appreciate it. Thanks... I hope to hear from you all... and happy fishin'





gman said:


> I've been hearing so much about these roadrunners. Can they be fished from shore? If so, does anyone have any tips or pointers. I've tried them a few times with no luck at all and went back to the ol' faithful bobber and minnie.


Like the packaging and like Misfit say there's no wrong way to use the Roadrunners as long as it's slow. I've tipped them with night crawlers before and caught a couple bass. You can tip them with crappie nibbles or minnows. Just cast them out and retreive them slowly. They can be used from shore. That's where I've used them 90% of the time. You can tie them straight to the line or you can tie a swivel to the line and clip the Roadrunner to the swivel.


----------



## gman (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I haven't tipped them and hopefully that does the trick. Just started using the nibbles this year on a bobber and hook setup. I just put a couple on the hook with a minnie and been having my best crappie fishing in years. Going home tomorrow(Kansas). Anyone ever fished Milford Lake before?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

gman said:


> I've been hearing so much about these roadrunners. Can they be fished from shore? If so, does anyone have any tips or pointers. I've tried them a few times with no luck at all and went back to the ol' faithful bobber and minnie.


send me a pm and i'll take ya jiggin from shore


----------



## Vedyse (May 27, 2007)

Hmmm, just may have to give these a try. 

Normally I just flip jigs with grubs, tripple ripple tails produce alot of strikes on a lot of species.

I've not had much luck on blue/white in this presentation though. Crappie spinners are another story, they slay that color combo in that presentation but I can't get much action on a grub. Black/chartruese, chartruese w/silver flake or black with smoke/silver flake tail are winners for me. Maybe I need to learn a different method on reeling em in. 

Black crappie seem to like the darker grubs more than whites.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

CRESTLINER said:


> hey NewbreedFishing, things are OK,...I might be slow but what is the D1 area?


District 1 Wildlife Area is the 11 counties around central OH.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

what is a roadrunner?
Where can you buy them?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

my avatar is a roadrunner........with a crappie thunder tail.there are dozens of different tails that can be attached to them.
find them at gander,dick's,walmart,bps,cabelas,etc.


----------

